# DTC P1101 Mass Air Flow Sensor.



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a 2016 Cruze 1.4L 2nd Gen LE2 Motor. 6-Speed Manual. It has 61,000 miles and I have the P1101 DTC on it with the check engine light. I cleaned the MAF Sensor and cleared the code and a couple days later the code came right back. New MAF Sensor is $100. I don’t want to buy a part that isn’t needed. What else in the system can cause the P1101 DTC to pop up??? I have heard that the PCV valves can cause this code. I will check them after work tomorrow. Any help would be greatly appreciated…

Below I am listing all work/repairs performed on my vehicle either by myself, a 3rd party shop or the Dealership. I am also listing what has never been worked on by anyone. The items never worked on will say Original, Factory or Stock.

Symptoms and Checks/Repairs are as follows:

-SYMPTOMS-


DTC P1101 MAF Sensor
Very poor fuel economy 20mpg (City) MAX.
45mpg (Highway) Max.

Exhaust has a very strong smell
Sluggish Acceleration at all speeds
and in all gears.
- Loss of power at all speeds.

-CHECKS/REPAIRS-


Intake Air Filter - Replaced - OEM part.
MAF Sensor - Cleaned.
Oil - Changed at/or before 15% life.
Exhaust - Stock - Original from Factory
No leaks or modifications.
- Engine/Transmission - ALL Factory Stock
Nothing has been replaced.

Fuel - Chevron Premium 91 ONLY.
SeaFoam used twice a year.
All Vacuum Lines secured and not leaking. (I will double check after work tomorrow)
Throttle body - Factory Stock - I should
probably clean that… 










-WARRANTY SERVICES PERFORMED-


Rear Axle Noise Recall - Warranty Repaired.
Chevy MyLink Infotainment System Updated
to latest available software in June of 2021. 
- Standard Point inspection, torque to spec, top
off fluids and tire rotation during Oil Changes
at John L. Sullivan Chevrolet in Roseville, CA.

-Future Repairs I will do Myself-


Spark Plus, Coils and wires.
MAF Sensor.
Brakes
Motor/Transmission Mounts

- Repairs I Will have the Dealership Do-


Timing Chain
Clutch and all associated components
If anyone knows of anything else that can cause the code p1101 to pop up please let me know so I can check those things before I buy a new MAF sensor. Thank you


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

It's probably the PCV system but by all means replace plugs and inspect coil pack and boots ASAP.


----------



## 16Cruze84 (Nov 27, 2018)

2014 Encore said:


> It's probably the PCV system but by all means replace plugs and inspect coil pack and boots ASAP.


I was going to change them next weekend anyway because they are the originals from the factory and they have 61,000 miles on them. I just changed the original brakes at 58,000 miles and they have just under 1/4 pad remaining. The PCV valve on these cars appears to get clogged often so I’m going to look into that and then clean my throttlebody and see if that works. I’ll post updates until the issue is resolved. Thank you for the reply.


----------

